# 100+ Nutrition Facts About 25 Well-Known Foods



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.mercola.com/nutritionplan/foodalert.htm#asparagus


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Asparagus is high in glutathione, an important anticarcinogen


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It also contains rutin, which protects small blood vessels from rupturing and may protect against radiation


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Asparagus is a good source of vitamins A, C and E, B-complex vitamins, potassium and zinc


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Avocado*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Avocados are rich in monounsaturated fat, which is easily burned for energy.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

An avocado has more than twice as much potassium as a banana.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

For a delicious, creamy salad dressing, mix together avocado and fresh carrot juice.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Bananas*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

You don???t need to eat bananas for the potassium! (Although it is present in bananas, potassium is the predominant nutrient among most all fruits and vegetables.)


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Bananas are high in sugar, so they should not be eaten if you have blood sugar problems.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Don???t eat bananas on an empty stomach; combining them with a bit of protein will help to normalize the insulin response caused by the sugar in the banana.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Green-tipped bananas are better for your health than over-ripe bananas.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

On a side note: Because bananas are so popular, rainforests are often destroyed to make way for banana plantations.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Beet Greens/Root*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Beet greens contain notable amounts of calcium, iron, magnesium and phosphorus


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They also contain vitamins A, B-complex and C


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Beet roots are high in carbohydrate levels and should therefore be used sparingly


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Broccoli*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Broccoli contains twice the vitamin C of an orange


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It has almost as much calcium as whole milk--and the calcium is better absorbed


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It contains selenium, a mineral that has been found to have anti-cancer and anti-viral properties


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Broccoli is a modest source of vitamin A and alpha-tocopherol vitamin E


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It also has antioxidant properties


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Celery*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Celery is the best vegetable source of naturally occurring sodium.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It is high in potassium.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

The high water content in celery makes it ideal for vegetable juicing.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

As an easy way to reduce grains in your diet, spread peanut butter on celery rather than bread.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cilantro*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Cilantro may be useful to treat urinary tract infections


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Both the leaves and seeds aid digestion, relieve intestinal gas, pain and distention


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They also treat nausea, soothe inflammation, rheumatic pain, headaches, coughs and mental stress


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Cilantro is a member of the carrot family


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Chicory*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Chicory contains inulin, which helps diabetics regulate their blood sugar levels


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Chicory is closely related to lettuce and dandelion but is a member of the sunflower family


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It may be cleansing to the liver and gallbladder


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Chicory is beneficial for digestion, the circulatory system and the blood


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Chicory leaves are a good source of calcium, vitamin A and potassium


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Chinese Cabbage*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Chinese cabbage has anti-inflammatory properties


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It is an excellent source of folic acid


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Chinese cabbage is low in calories and low in sodium


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It is also high in vitamin A and a good source of potassium


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Dandelion Greens*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Dandelion is beneficial to digestion and is an antiviral that may be useful in the treatment of AIDS and herpes


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It may also be useful in treating jaundice, cirrhosis, edema due to high blood pressure, gout, eczema and acne


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Dandelion is also used to treat and prevent breast and lung tumors and premenstrual bloating


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Dandelion greens are high in vitamin A in the form of antioxidant carotenoid and vitamin C


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They also contain calcium and potassium


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Dandelion root contains inulin, which lowers blood sugar in diabetics


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Fennel*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Fennel contains the antioxidant flavonoid quercetin


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

This herb is anticarcinogenic and can be useful for cancer patients undergoing chemotherapy or radiation


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Fennel can be useful for indigestion and spasms of the digestive tract


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It also helps expel phlegm from the lungs


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Green Beans*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Fresh beans contain vitamin A, B-complex vitamins, calcium and potassium


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Green beans are diuretic and may be used to treat diabetes


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

A fresh bean should snap crisply and feels velvety to the touch


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Jicama*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Jicama is low in sodium and high in potassium


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It has a slightly sweet flesh that's on the order of water chestnuts, but crunchier


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

* Due to their high carbohydrate content, they should be used sparingly


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Kale*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Kale eases lung congestion and is beneficial to the stomach, liver and immune system


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It contains lutein and zeaxanthin, which protect the eyes from macular degeneration


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It also contains indole-3-carbinol, which may protect against colon cancer


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Kale is an excellent source of calcium, iron, vitamins A and C, and chlorophyll


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Kohlrabi*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Kohlrabi, which belongs to the cabbage family, is an excellent source of vitamin C and potassium


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It is also high in fiber


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Kohlrabi helps to stabilize blood sugar and is therefore useful hypoglycemia and diabetes


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It can also be effective against edema, candida and viral conditions


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Mustard Greens*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Mustard greens are an excellent anticancer vegetable


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They may also be beneficial for colds, arthritis or depression


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

While mustard greens sold in the United States are relatively mild in flavor, some mustard green varieties, especially those in Asia, can be as hot as a jalapeno pepper depending on their mustard oil content


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Onions*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Onions are an excellent antioxidant, and they contain anti-allergy, antiviral and antihistamine properties.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Sulfur compounds in onions help to detoxify the body.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Onions aid in cellular repair.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Onions are a rich source of quercetin, a potent antioxidant.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

To obtain the maximum nutritional benefits, onions should be eaten raw or lightly steamed.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Parsley*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Parsley is useful as a digestive aid


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It helps to purify the blood and stimulate the bowels


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Parsley is an anticarcinogen


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

It contains three times as much vitamin C as oranges, and twice as much iron as spinach


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Parsley contains vitamin A and is a good source of copper and manganese


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

For a natural breath freshener, try a sprig of parsley!


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Peanut Butter*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

When buying peanut butter, only buy organic varieties.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Non-organic peanut butters are high in pesticides and fungus and contain aflatoxin, a potent carcinogenic mold.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

To increase the protein in peanut butter (peanuts have about the same amount of protein as soy), Brewer???s yeast can be mixed in. This is especially useful for vegetarians.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Peanuts*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Peanuts contain beneficial protein, but many people are allergic to them and find them hard to digest.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They also contain aflatoxin, a carcinogenic, which may explain why peanut farmers have been found to have disproportionately high rates of cancer.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Peanuts are high in fungus and, often, pesticides.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They do not contain any omega-3, which can contribute to distorting your omega-6mega-3 ratio.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

The peanut is actually a legume, not a nut (which is why they are often roasted).


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Peanuts contain about the same amount of protein as soy and are low in starchy carbohydrates.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Did you know? George Washington Carver was largely responsible for popularizing the peanut as a food in America.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Pumpkin Seeds*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Pumpkin seeds are high in zinc, which is good for the prostate and building the immune system.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They also contain fatty acids that kill parasites.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Raw pumpkin seeds contain essential fatty acids and beneficial proteins.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

For maximum nutritional benefits, seeds should be eaten raw.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Roasted seeds contain damaged fat that can lead to plaque in the arteries.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Radishes*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Radishes have antibacterial and anti-fungal properties


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They are a member of the cabbage family


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Radishes contain vitamin C, potassium and other trace minerals


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Grown in Egypt since at least 2780 B.C., radishes were originally black


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Sweet Potato*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Sweet potatoes are an excellent source of carotenoid antioxidants


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They contain calcium, are high in vitamins A and C and contain thiamine


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Be careful: eating too many may cause abdominal swelling and indigestion


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Sweet potatoes are also high in sugar and therefore should be used sparingly


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Sweet potatoes are not related to the potato nor the yam--they are actually a member of the morning glory family


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Tomatoes*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Tomatoes are rich in lycopene, flavonoids and other phytochemicals with anticarcinogenic properties


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Tomatoes are an excellent source of vitamin C (the vitamin C is most concentrated in the jelly-like substance that surrounds the seeds)


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They also contain vitamin A and B-complex vitamins, potassium and phosphorus


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

A tomato grown in a hothouse has half the vitamin C content as a vine-ripened tomato


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

*Zucchini (Summer Squash)*


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Zucchini and other summer squash varieties contain vitamins A and C


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

They also contain potassium and calcium


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

The flavor of zucchini is best when it is less than six inches long


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

Zucchinis can grow as large as baseball bats but have little flavor when they reach this size


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

Fast Food facts
http://www.fatcalories.com/results/...'s&SortOrder=FatCal&SortAD=DESC&Submit=Search


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.fatcalories.com/


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don???t eat bananas on an empty stomach; combining them with a bit of protein will help to normalize the insulin response caused by the sugar in the banana.


I used to eat them first thing in the morning....


----------



## Nate K (Nov 19, 2005)

good stuff.


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I used to eat them first thing in the morning....


I bet you like a big banana first thing in the morning.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

Nope, cucumbers are firmer and more realistic.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27654


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=27654


I saw that...............I felt that all 130 items should be posted for all to see...
Normally I wouldn't post so much but in this case I felt it was worth it.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

Lier!


----------



## GFR (Nov 19, 2005)

True story


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2005)

Whore of Diet Forum, Part 1.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True story


How did you know about that?


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Whore of Diet Forum, Part 1.


I love to help people, so I resent that comment.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 21, 2005)

So that is how you get 21,000+ posts.  Copy the contents of a link and make a new post for each line in the link... you know you could just copy and paste it all in one post.

It would be much easier to read.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> So that is how you get 21,000+ posts.  Copy the contents of a link and make a new post for each line in the link... you know you could just copy and paste it all in one post.
> 
> It would be much easier to read.


go about 1/4 my posts that way
Why one post when it can be 130 posts??


----------



## musclepump (Nov 21, 2005)

Foreman, you're no longer even a post whore. You're a sloppy vagina.


----------



## henryforde (Feb 23, 2012)

Celery is the best veg!


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 27, 2012)

this is an old post.


----------

